# Gaggia Brera to Replace Gaggia Titainium



## pauljoecoe (Mar 5, 2011)

Having endured 4 months of my 8 month old machine breaking down, Philips have offered to exchange it for a Brera. The steam keeps failing and I get the ventilate message. Philips have attempted to repair it 3 times and every time it breaks again within 1 - 3 cups of coffee.

So whats the deal with the Brera? It seems similary priced. Is it a newer model. Is it likley to be more reliable? Is is similar spec?

Any experience/views appriciated.


----------



## JCSweden (May 14, 2010)

I have experience of testing one in Stockholm to see if we would have them in the range there. We decided against it, though that doesn't necessarily mean that there are not many happy owners out there.

It is a newer model. Can't remember much about it though I'm afraid.


----------

